
Ecommerce as Video’s Killer App - mgh2
https://a16z.com/2019/08/06/ecommerce-as-videos-killer-app/
======
billconan
according to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5hUcyRmRSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5hUcyRmRSQ)

short video ecommerce in China is a lie

